# my tank with Pangea Rock Modules



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)

So, I took down my 125 removed the sand (too many glass scratches and put the crushed coral back in , and added 4 Pangea Rock modules (the first pic or 2 shows the tank with the modules, but before I started adding rocks). Some of these modules are 31 inches long and up to 4 inches deep, great over hangs and crannies for my fish. I am going for a mostly Malawi Victorian mix, on the peaceful side. Current filtration is a marineland c530 and aquaclear 500. I may add my marineland c360 soon. I need a lot more aquascaping to fill in the bare spot in the middle. PH is a nice 7.8 due to substrate.
Inhabitants are currently: 5 Copadichromis Mloto Undu, a pair of Large Phenocolus Tanzia, 2 Frontosa (6 inch male and a smaller aberrant pattern one), 2 male 
Haplichromis Day Gloâ€


----------



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

love the aquascape :thumb:


----------



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)

thanks


----------



## mrsgivens01 (Dec 3, 2010)

Where did you purchase your Pangea Rock Modules? I'm considering purchasing the Pangea Rocky IV 3D Background and can't find a retailer in the US.


----------

